# Do ya think...



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Amazon will require Santa to take pictures of where he left your packages ?

Will you have your Vicious dog chain up so he can make a safe delivery ?

If not, and he toss' the package over the fence, will you punch him in the face, breaking his glass' and blackening his eye ? Because you felt his dis-ed you ?

Merry Christmas folks.


----------



## Side Hustle (Mar 2, 2017)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> Amazon will require Santa to take pictures of where he left your packages ?
> 
> Will you have your Vicious dog chain up so he can make a safe delivery ?
> 
> ...


Santa gave out milk bone biscuits to the 4 legged ones today. But he also tossed a few packages over the locked gates too.


----------

